# الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب



## الشاطرنبيل (5 مايو 2009)

انا الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب عميد هندسة الخوارزمي في جامعة بغداد ألقيت محاضرة اليوم عن الأعضاء الإصطناعية وهي محاضرة بسيطة ليس فيها معلومات كثيرة أو مفيدة جدا لأن علمها كبير ولم أتوصل إليه بالقدر الكافي لحد الآن ومن الممكن زيارتي الى الكلية في جامعة بغداد أو زيارتي في مسكني بنفس الجامعة لأزودكم بتفاصيل هذه الندوة وكل من له تعقيب أو إضافة لهذا الموضوع فليطرح ماعنده ويفيدني مع الشكر


----------



## aminabdulhady (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا دكتور
نتمنى معلومات علمية تتناسب مع حجم عميد كلية هندسة وليس مجرد عناوين لمراجع كما هو الحال مع الكثير من محاضرينا الكرام


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور اعتقد هذا المواقع تفيدك :
http://www.4electron.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=113
web.mit.edu/mitpsc/showcase/stories/DevoWorld*Prosthetics*.pdf 
http://arab-training.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7963
www.oandplibrary.org/al/pdf/1966_01_062.pdf
www.oandp.com/products/trs/assets/.../TRS_Catalog_2009-23.pdf
www.iop.org/EJ/article/1742-6596/90/1/.../jpconf7_90_012089.pdf


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort
Jazakom Allah khair


----------

